# Amplificador de guitarra de 25w



## oswaldosolano (Abr 1, 2008)

hola a todos, despues de buscar por todos lados un amplificador de gitarra completo y sin tener buenos resultados me decidi a destapar uno y copiarlo para compartirlo con todos los que buscan algo bueno y barato, y lo mejor es que suena rico, claro que es para tenerlo en casa. funciona super bien 
espero lo disfruten


----------



## oswaldosolano (Abr 1, 2008)

documentos


----------



## thecharle (Abr 2, 2008)

hola me ha interesado tu amplificador para  guitarra
y lo voy a hacer saludos


----------



## Andres-manuel (Abr 9, 2008)

hola!, voy a montar tu amplificador haber que tal suena! pero por fa, quiero que me digas las medidas de la pcb, o es del mismo tamaño que aparce en el documento? 

gracias


----------



## oswaldosolano (Abr 9, 2008)

la placa mide 5.5 cm de altura y 20 cm a lo largo y la bocina es de 4 omios


----------



## santiago (Abr 20, 2008)

se han posteado amplificadores y APARTE CIRCUITOS PARA DISTORCION pero igualmente te pregunto es armado o comprado ese? 
salu2


----------



## oswaldosolano (Abr 20, 2008)

mira, ese es un clon de un amplificador de guitarra   GORILLA yo lo desarme y lo copie es un diseño original de esa marca yo no invente nada solo lo copie y lo puse a dispocicion de todos. 
saludos


----------



## santiago (Abr 20, 2008)

todo bien el tema es que me preocupo un poco su construccion (soy profesor de guitarra) desarme muuuucccccccchoooooos amplificadores que llevaban esos integrados y sonaban bien te pregunte por que lo vi medio "croto" SIN OFENDER POR FAVOR NO LO TOMES A MAL principalmente los vi en los decoud de 20,25,30,25,45,50,60,100,150 watts (salvo por los integrados de potencia que iban cambiando porsupuesto)
salu2


----------



## oswaldosolano (Abr 20, 2008)

como dije al principio, es un amplificador para tocar en casa con un sonido mas que suficiente , claro no esperes que tenga una gran potencia pero funciona bien. si eres maestro de guitarra está perfecto para ese uso, ademas puedes consultar con tus colegas maestros talvez alguno a tenido oportunidad de escuchar uno de estos amp ó lo armas y lo probas al cabo no gastaras mucho y te servira.


----------



## santiago (Abr 20, 2008)

ya conosco su sonido es bueno para los aprendises en mi clase de guitarra se aprende electronica y guitarra ya que ayudo a los alumnos que no pueden comprarse el amplificador que quieren a armarse uno de mas potencia o igual
pd:tengo 16años i hace rato quevengo estudiando y desarmando amplificadores


----------



## oswaldosolano (Abr 20, 2008)

bueno amigo ya que eres maestro de guitarra y ami me gusta ese intrumento haber cuando me das unas clases, jajajaja. armalo con seguridad y cualquier duda estoy a tu dispocición. 
saludos.


----------



## santiago (Abr 20, 2008)

ya arme junto con mis amigoalumnos varios de estos amplificadores si queres de mas potencia no tengo problema en pasartelos
salu2


----------



## oswaldosolano (Abr 20, 2008)

estaria muy agradecido si me pasaras un esquema con su pcb, pues le di buelta a toda la red sin suerte yo busque algo con mas potencia y no encontre nada solo partes experimentales por separado fue por eso que desarme el mio y lo subi.
saludos


----------



## santiago (Abr 20, 2008)

tengo que buscarlos pero generalmente ya han sido posteados en el foro pero si queres un cañon guitarrero tda7294 anda excelente y entrega como 140w sobre 4 omhs suena muy bien a este le podes adosar un pre como el tuyo con todo el pachichi distorcionador despues te paso el pcb que lo tengo que re revisar pero sino fijate en este foro que hay muchos
salu2


----------



## oswaldosolano (Abr 20, 2008)

jajajaja, un pre como el mio te estas burlando de mi modesto amplificador. salu


----------



## santiago (Abr 20, 2008)

no viejo el pre es lo menos complicado ya que podes sacar audio de tu mismo amplificador para alimentar uno mas grande el pre puede ser para uno de 10 como para uno de 200w que va distorcionar lo mismo o casi lo mismo
salu2


----------



## davidfloyd (Abr 22, 2008)

hola,  estoy tratando de armar un amplificador de bajo, como podria modificar este amplificador, para tener un sonido mejor para el bajo, por ke lo he armado y me fue bien pero al conectar el instrumento, no me dio un buen sonido pues se opacaban las notas mas bajas, (3° y 4° cuarda), saludos, y espero ke me puedan ayudar, igual soy nuevo en esto.


----------



## santiago (Abr 22, 2008)

es que es para guitarra no para bajo busca en el foro un cicuito llamado pequeño terremoto
salu2


----------



## oswaldosolano (Abr 22, 2008)

davidfloyd
hola, para usar un bajo este amplificador no te funciona por los rangos de frecuencia que maneja. y su potencia es muy baja. pienso que seria mejor construir un pre para bajo que aqui en el foro hay barios y luego le agregues un power de unos 100w. 
saludos


----------



## Andres-manuel (Abr 23, 2008)

hola! compa cuantosa amp me debe entregar el transformadorrmedor para que ande bien!?.


----------



## oswaldosolano (Abr 23, 2008)

con un transformador de 3 amp suficiente, la bocina de 4 ohmios


----------



## Andres-manuel (Abr 26, 2008)

compa arme su amplificador, este funciono! pero al momento de colocarle distorsion hace un zumbido que no soporto! revise y todo sta bien, quisiera saber que puede ser!"? pues sin distorsion el amplificador anda de pelos!

gracias!


----------



## oswaldosolano (Abr 26, 2008)

Hola Andrés, ésto pasa por dos cosas, la primera es de los cerámicos, la calidad es crítica, otra es que seguramente estás dando al tope el primer pote,  yo lo uso el primer pote un poco antes del tope el segundo lo pongo un poco mas de la mitad de su recorrido , con esto desaparece ese zumbido , prueba y me comentas , para usarlo con sonido limpio lo pongo el primer pote a la mitad y el segundo al tope en éste caso si lo puedes topar al maximo sin ningun problema.
Saludos.


----------



## Andres-manuel (Abr 28, 2008)

tienes razon, pasa exactamente lo que describiste! solo te quisiera preguntar si en tu amplificador gorilla original, sucede esto! quiero saber, por que de no ser asi, tratar de encontrar unos ceramicos de mejor calidad!

gracias!


----------



## oswaldosolano (Abr 28, 2008)

Hola Andrés, en el Gorilla era menos el problema pero siempre metía ese silbido al darle al tope el pote, pero cómo te dije anteriormente se alcanza buena distorsión antes de llegar al máximo del control , sin embargo si tenés experiencia y equipo le podés modificar algo, yo no  tengo ni una de las dos cosas así que me conformo con no darle al máximo. cualquier modificación que lo mejore me avisas. aunque creo que los ingenieros de Gorilla no lo solucionaron por su bajo precio.

Otra cosa que se me olvidaba comentarte es que en el original estaban los potes soldados directamente al impreso sin cables, el transformador estaba ubicado al lado contrario de la placa o sea por debajo, todo ésto es para evitar la captación de zumbidos raros.
Saludos


----------



## santiago (Abr 30, 2008)

si ponen los potenciometros a mucha distacnia de la plaqueta y sin cable enmallado van a escuchar la radio en ves de la viola se los digo ya que estos amplificador necesitan de muchaaaaa ganancia dependiendo de los mics pero igual la nesesitan
salu2


----------



## oswaldosolano (May 13, 2008)

hola a todos, como comentaba el amigo andres manuel el amplificador le metia un sumbido cuando le daba toda la distorcion y a my me pasaba ygual lo que hise fue polarizar el toma corriente le puse un polo tierra y adios sumbido ya le puedo dar toda la distorcion sin que meta sumbido . tomarlo en cuenta.


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO (Jun 24, 2010)

yo comparare el esquema de este amplificador y es un marshal combo 12w


----------



## oswaldosolano (Jun 26, 2010)

que raro, de donde lo clone decia gorilla.


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO (Jun 27, 2010)

perdon lo que es igual es el preamplificador. la etapa de potensia del original es  de transistores nose como cargar el esquema para que lo vean.

realmente lo que es igual es el pre el original  tiene etapa de potensia con transistores


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO (Jul 4, 2010)

davidfloyd ya trataste de armar el peavey basic 50 es para bajo y es facil de hacer. como este.


----------



## oswaldosolano (Jul 5, 2010)

tienes por casualidad  diagrama y pcb de ese peavey b 50?


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO (Jul 8, 2010)

El diagrama es facil ,  está por toda la red pero el pcb lo fabriqué a mano , no quedó muy bonito cómo para mostrar , estoy probando el circuito del Marshal Valvestate 8010 y funciona bien y es facil de hacer ,no soy guitarrista , solo aficionado a la electrónica.


----------



## oswaldosolano (Jul 12, 2010)

subi lo que tengas para verlo.


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO (Jul 12, 2010)

Éste es el esquema del amplificador que estoy  haciendo , parecido al publicado al principio del tema

Éstas son algunas imágenes del Amplificador 8010


----------



## carlos rivera (Sep 26, 2010)

brother este proyecto esta loco y es de machos, por lo menos eso me imagino si no lo simularon!! felicidades esta de a huevo!!! saludos!


----------



## Sabash (Dic 1, 2010)

Les cuento que arme este amplificador que es el clon de gorilla y anda muy bien tiene buen sonido y todo eso, salvo los problemas de zumbido que ya mencionaron, pero me quede con una duda? Y es que al hacer la comparación con un ampli original, el que realice se quedaba corto, el original solo eran 10w(hera el amplificador de un combo Freman), y según la hoja del tda es de 20W, a que creen que se deba esto?


----------

